# Need Cheap editing Photo Program



## Sirtovin (Dec 15, 2002)

I am new to Mac and I don't want to buy Photoshop due to it's cost... I am looking for a simple photo program... to get me started... any suggestions please???


----------



## edX (Dec 15, 2002)

if there's anything better and as affordable as graphic converter, i want to know as well.


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *if there's anything better and as affordable as graphic converter, i want to know as well. *



Photo Line looks good... Does this help?  I think it will help me with basic editing.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 16, 2002)

The only cheap photo editing software I know of for OS X would require you to do some playing with the Unix side of things.  You can download GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Project), which is opensource and costs a whopping $0.00...I know, it's alotta dough...do you need a paper bag?...breathe...breathe...



I've heard some people love it, and some hate it.

Info about GIMP,   
http://www.gimp.org/

Here's a link for a version ported for OSX,    
http://www.macgimp.org/

Here's a place that sells GIMP on cd's for OS X, so you don't have to worry about compiling or using FINK to get it.  Actually pretty reasonable.
http://store1.esellerate.net/store/...3359&pc=&AffIDC=&CategoryID=&CurPage=&SKUIDC=


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mdnky _
> *The only cheap photo editing software I know of for OS X would require you to do some playing with the Unix side of things.  You can download GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Project), which is opensource and costs a whopping $0.00...I know, it's alotta dough...do you need a paper bag?...breathe...breathe...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toast (Dec 16, 2002)

VERY basic is Goldberg, $0
Less basic is GraphicConverter, $not free.
GIMP is a very good solution IMO !


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 16, 2002)

I used to use the Windows version of GIMP  on Virtual PC before I got Fireworks, and it was actually very good. When I get OS X I plan on loading it in again. There is a pretty large installed user base, and since it is Open Source, there are updates released fairly frequently.


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *VERY basic is Goldberg, $0
> Less basic is GraphicConverter, $not free.
> GIMP is a very good solution IMO ! *



Bingo and thanks for GoldBerg suggestion!


----------



## btoneill (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *if there's anything better and as affordable as graphic converter, i want to know as well. *



If you're just looking at converting from one format to another, use ImageMagick (http://www.imagemagick.org/) and it's free. Works on both OS 9 and OS X.

Brian


----------



## edX (Dec 16, 2002)

actually the one thing i am looking for that i've only been able to do somewhat mediocrely with GC is enlarge pics while maintaining something close to their original quality. i think GC handles all my other needs quite nicely. and i really think with an additional plug in or 2, GC would do this better as well. but maybe i'm just not doing it right. some people tried to help me before and i now do a better job, but not as good as some apps i have in os 9. and of course i still haven't broken down and payed the money for the GC manual.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *actually the one thing i am looking for that i've only been able to do somewhat mediocrely with GC is enlarge pics while maintaining something close to their original quality.... *



Who ever figure out that one would be rich.  Unless the image is high DPI, and you go lower on the DPI when enlarging, it's almost impossible in any program to get good quality.


----------

